
Berkshire Hathaway - tosh
https://www.berkshirehathaway.com/
======
adtac
[https://www.berkshirehathaway.com/disclaimer.html](https://www.berkshirehathaway.com/disclaimer.html)

>linking to this website without written permission is prohibited

Looks like you and I are in violation :)

